# Freakin Blizzard!



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2013)

Son of a B!tch!! 6"-24" expected here for Friday!!! My back is just getting back to normal from the wind storm last Thursday and cutting up the treee that fell on my moms car and now this! I really need to move the F out of here. Do Palm trees fall often???


----------



## Deezil (Feb 6, 2013)

So... You must be flustered, 'cause i fixed your Feaking Blizzard title 

I'd say move to Seattle but the trees still come down, theres just so many that the chance of one coming down on you are real slim, although they seem to get a couple people every winter.. 

And when it snows here in Seattle, its just a bobsledding contest, whether you really have a bobsled or prefer your car 

Killer salmon fishing though..


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2013)

We're getting snow and freezen rain Friday. Today was beautiful and sunny.


----------



## pjd (Feb 6, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Son of a B!tch!! 6"-24" expected here for Friday!!! My back is just getting back to normal from the wind storm last Thursday and cutting up the treee that fell on my moms car and now this! I really need to move the F out of here. Do Palm trees fall often???


 Wade, I have 7 mature palm trees in my lawn, none have ever fallen over. By the way, it hit 89 degrees today and the low will be around 65.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2013)

Phil you suck! Are you fermenting anything while you're down there.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, I went fishing after work for a few hours to get that out of my system for a little while. Storm is supposed to start around 5 in the morning Friday.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2013)

Phil, Im gonna reach through this compute and smack you, 89*!!! LOL


----------



## dcteague (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not too upset about the storm hitting me in MA - much better than the ice crap we used to get in DC. If I didn't like snowsports, I'd probably want to move.

Buy a good snowblower, chainsaw, and have fun!


----------



## pjd (Feb 6, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Phil you suck! Incidently, I are you fermenting anything while you're down there.


 Sorry about that, No I am not fermenting any wine down here just some sauerkraut which is finished and in the freezer and a couple gallons of Habenero and Ghost hot pepper sauce which is getting really tasty now.
I have been working on replacing the kitchen while watching a dozen empty carboys and wondering why I cannot buy juice or even wine kits in Southwest Florida. 
I am in Lee County, there are 665,000 permanent residents and in the winter the population doubles. There is one small ferment on premises operation and one mainly beer shop in the next county over. What an opportunity! I keep telling Rich at Windy Hills that he needs to open a branch in Fort Myers!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree the ice and black ice is far more dangerous as you don't always see it coming.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2013)

Send some our way! We are having another dry Winter. Have had (2) 3" Snows I think. That snow blower I bought 2 years ago. Still looks BRAND NEW.......


----------



## rezod11 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just curious, how much snow does NM get that it would require a snow blower?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 6, 2013)

Well all we have on slate for tomorrow is rain and 66*.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2013)

I live at 7000 ft EL so usually 70" in a normal Winter.



rezod11 said:


> Just curious, how much snow does NM get that it would require a snow blower?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Send some our way! We are having another dry Winter. Have had (2) 3" Snows I think. That snow blower I bought 2 years ago. Still looks BRAND NEW.......


Ooooh, you poor baby!! If its the water from spring thaw I sympathize with ya, if you just miss the snow then bite me! LOL


----------



## Deezil (Feb 7, 2013)

New York has seen more precipitation this winter than Seattle..... We could use our fair share, quit hoggin it all


----------



## grapeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Our latest forecast sounds better. It went from 12-24" last evening to now they say 5-7 inches. I can deal with that!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 7, 2013)

Say it isn't snow! 

I hope to put in a day at work tomorrow. They say that (by me) the real snow will not start until sunset.

Sure palm trees do not fall down, but falling coconuts account for quite a number of deaths each year. It goes to show you that the grass is not always greener!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Send some our way! We are having another dry Winter. Have had (2) 3" Snows I think. That snow blower I bought 2 years ago. Still looks BRAND NEW.......



Seriously!! We've had probably half a dozen "events" this year and less than 1 inch of total accumulation. It stinks!


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds like we're scheduled to get our fair share of some thick, heavy, wet snow here in michigan as well...not quite as much as they're talking about out east, but still a substantial amount....i think tonight may just be the night i pull the trigger on the snow blower investment i was planning on making when my tax money came in....my parents' snowblower is on the fritz as well, for the 2nd time this winter...i didn't find out until AFTER the last time we got any substantial accumulation that it had taken a dump and that my stepdad had shoveled by hand....needless to say i was ...i asked my mom why she didn't say anything and i basically got that they didn't want to bother us....REALLY???....after everything they di for my gf, her sons, our lil ones and i???.....really???....sorry, he may not be my "father", and he and my mom may not have gotten married til i was 18, but i still want to keep the man around....he's in his 60's now....there is no way in hell he should have to go out there and shovel....i have a 15 yr old, 18 yr old, 5 and 6 yr old boys at my house....we would have come over in a heartbeat to take care of it....so i figure if i get my snowblower tonight then if we get hit like they are expecting, there should be no problem clearing both households....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2013)

HEY WADE!! You can rest easy. On the way home tonight there was an entire caravan of utility and tree service trucks on the highway headed towards NY. Probably staging themselves for where ever needed. There must have been 30 of them.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 7, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> HEY WADE!! You can rest easy. On the way home tonight there was an entire caravan of utility and tree service trucks on the highway headed towards NY. Probably staging themselves for where ever needed. There must have been 30 of them.



That's comforting...... But its not


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2013)

I can careless about that Dan! I have a good generator and a snow blower. I also just spent $100 on gas just in case. I just cant take all the labor to clean all the snow and trees that fall in my moms yard. Yeah I have a snow blower but its still a lot of work and it still kills my back, much less then shoveling but still!!! We are supposed to have 20 -30 mph winds with 50 -70 mph gusts!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to hear your prepared Wade. Wind and ice is a perfect recipe for disaster.


----------



## dcteague (Feb 7, 2013)

Just looking at the maps - 30" - 40" of snow accumulation - sounds like we're going to get slammed. Hopefully I have enough supplies to make a wine while I'm locked in my home for the weekend.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Thinking about y'all. Sounds like a long couple of days Wade.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 8, 2013)

Be safe gang! Just a little snow, then rain here in Northern VA this morning. They still delayed schools even though the roads were completely clear - I mean COMPLETELY CLEAR.


----------



## Arne (Feb 8, 2013)

We are supposed to have 20 -30 mph winds with 50 -70 mph gusts!!![/QUOTE]

That is the way most all of our snows come thru. Nuthin in the fields and all the snow comes to town. Can't see the end of the hood of your vehicle for the snow, usually the roads start out warm or it rains so you have a layer of ice on the roads. Nuthin but fun, sounds like we mite get it Sunday here again which means you folks will probably stand a chance for more a couple of days down the road. Hope it misses you all, but they are yappin on the national news it is coming your way. Good luck, stay safe and warm, and take care of your back. Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2013)

We are getting it good out of the lead low pressure coming across the Lakes. About 4 inches so far and the temp is 5F. The true test of the total will be how much the coastal storm feeds off the cold of this system. If the wrap curls good, we could end up with 18 inches, but if the coastal storm stays tight, we will only get 8-10 inches. The larger storms will hit us the end of this month and next here in the Champlain Valley. Anyone want to come over and plow or shovel? hehehehehehehehe


----------



## dcteague (Feb 8, 2013)

My kids are watching "Finding Nemo" - go figure....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

dcteague said:


> My kids are watching "Finding Nemo" - go figure....


 And he's not looking too happy..


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

and another


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2013)

We are getting slammed now! We have around 10"ow and its coming down about 2-3" an hour now with strong winds and lightning and everything. I just gave up on snow blowing. Did the driveway and then the sidewalk and when I came back it looked like I never touched the driveway. Gonna be fun tomorrow morning I guess! It was supposed to dump pretty good earlier today like after 3 but of coarse it waited until now to really start hammering us so I cant stay up all night trying to keep it in check somewhat.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade! Can you hear me? Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope you guys are all doing well. Blowing like crazy here in N.VA. 

When did they start naming nor'easters?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2013)

The Weather Channel decided it was fun to give names to all winter storms this year. I like the one lined up for Q. It will be called Q. Kinda lame IMHO.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2013)

grapeman said:


> The Weather Channel decided it was fun to give names to all winter storms this year. I like the one lined up for Q. It will be called Q. Kinda lame IMHO.



Yep. Generally, I just can't stand to watch them anymore. Drama queens, really. They've made quite a business for themselves by over-hyping weather.


----------



## Arne (Feb 9, 2013)

Wish you folks the best with that crap. Guess my best advice is stay in, stay warm, and when it blows over good luck with the cleanup. Good news is, we are into Feburary. Spring ain't too far away. Arne.


----------



## dcteague (Feb 9, 2013)

Sitting in my sun-room next to a wood stove - feel like I'm in a snow-globe looking out the windows. As pretty as it is, its going to be a real pain to clean up. Just saw our local DPW plowing using front-end loaders because its so deep. I cleared a small poop path for the dog this morning, and there's a lot of snow out there. At least the banana wine I started this week is beginning to ferment.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 9, 2013)

> Yep. Generally, I just can't stand to watch them anymore. Drama queens, really. They've made quite a business for themselves by over-hyping weather.


You got that 100% correct! Tell me why we need min by min updates?..."it's snowing...Yep, it's still snowing....It's coming down real good now..." this is all I heard yesterday on the News...lol
On a humorous side...went to let the dog out around 3:30am, the snow was piled up in front of the door....could hardly get it open...funny for me, but not so much for the ederly.
My dog on the other hand, is 45 lbs, it was belly deep in snow trying to do her business....he he he...I may like the dog, but I am not shoveling her a bathroom pit at 3:30 am....LOL
Let's hope my very strong, young and healthy kids wake up soon, they have to work at 1 pm and THEY need to shovel....dad isn't doing it this time (that's me protesting).


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> You got that 100% correct! Tell me why we need min by min updates?..."it's snowing...Yep, it's still snowing....It's coming down real good now..." this is all I heard yesterday on the News...lol
> On a humorous side...went to let the dog out around 3:30am, the snow was piled up in front of the door....could hardly get it open...funny for me, but not so much for the ederly.
> My dog on the other hand, is 45 lbs, it was belly deep in snow trying to do her business....he he he...I may like the dog, but I am not shoveling her a bathroom pit at 3:30 am....LOL
> Let's hope my very strong, young and healthy kids wake up soon, they have to work at 1 pm and THEY need to shovel....dad isn't doing it this time (that's me protesting).


 
aaaah good luck with that protesting,


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2013)

I can relate to that Tom. First thing I heard this AM when the boys got up was something about the POS tractor wasn't plugged in and it wouldn't start. Now we can't go anywhere because there is too much to shovel. I said,, "But I plugged it in yesterday afternoon." Oh one said, I think I must have stepped on the cord last night when I went outside. Gee who's fault is that? 20 minutes later the tractor was running- more drama.................


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2013)

We got 30" here and drifts up to 4 1/2 feet!!!!! Took me 6.5 hours to clean the cars, the roof of the house, the sidewalks and the driveway plus another 1 hour fix the snowblower as the drive belt stretched and would engage gears but luckily I kep a spare of both belts on hand. I wouldnt even mention how many pain pills I had to take to get through that and to deal with it now because I know there are some nurses and docs on here and they would probably be screaming at me!!!! They still havent touched our road since last night when they gave up and there is 25" on our road. OI heard we are supposed to get another foot on Monday!!!!! Please God dont let that happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2013)

And in a few days the sun will melt it all gone for you Wade! Well, maybe if you are lucky a few inches.........................
I'm sure you only took one or two pills every 4-6 hours, right???????????????


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2013)

Ummmm, yeah, something like that!!!


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 9, 2013)

Where are the pics. Nice and warm here.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2013)

Ill load them tomorrow, too tired top play around now.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Ill load them tomorrow, too tired top play around now.



OK great can't wait.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2013)

Did I mention to anyone that I live in the real snowbelt. Oh Yeah, today was about 35* and sunny as heck. I even stopped at the carwash. I did have to clear 2" odd my drive way from last night. 

Sorry but it sure is nice to see someone else in the lime light for a change.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a big mess here. Remember to clear your furnace and dryer vents and check you carbon monoxide detectors. We've been to quite a few houses for blocked vents and people experiencing CO poisoning.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 10, 2013)

We ended up getting 29 inches of snow here. Now that the driveway, cars and roof are cleared it is a bit more enjoyable. Here's a few pics...


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Derek I know some people are giving heat to you guys because of all the drama on the weather channel and national news but 29" is one hell of a lot of snow no matter where you live. Now when it warms up or rains the real damage will come. If you have some favorite bushes or trees I would go out and try to get some on the snow off of them before they are damaged from the ice that may come. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

I got a picture from Wade's Dr. earlier..


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2013)

Holy cow that's a big dump!


----------



## joeswine (Feb 10, 2013)

*1000 words*

Geez Wade, is that really you? Ha ha


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 10, 2013)

We're supposed to get a half inch of rain on top of this tomorrow!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty typical of a huge snow storm next comes the flood warnings. Hopefully, it wasn't cold enough to freeze the rivers or you'll have ice jams on top of the flooding.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2013)

Dawg, thats a sweet arse snowblower you got. My boss has one of those and I used it a few years ago where I work and that thing throws snow about 60'!!!!!!!! My neighbor and I did about 200' of our road so that we can get out and to work as our road isnt scheduled to be done until Wednesday!!!!! Im not sure if work will be open though as its a private road and a friend who I work with lives near there and he had to snow blow his road also to get out and drove to work this afternoon and there was a 12' wall of snow from the town blocking that road!!!! I spent another 8 hours today and I sort of welcome it if work is closed tomorrow. Between the road, clearing snow off the roofs of my sheds, and digging a way back to the firewood and then fixing all my paths I am beat to the 3rd power!!!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 10, 2013)

It's our turn now. We are in the middle of a full on blizzard. They shut down the freeways a couple hours ago because it was already drifted over 4 feet. This is going to continue until noon tomorrow. I've already had the snowblower out 3 times today just to try to keep the snow manageable. But I know it's going to be thick again tomorrow morning. 

I was 200 miles away in Bismarck for the North Dakota Grape and Wine Associate annual meeting. I was supposed to drive back today but knowing this was coming I left late last night. Almost didn't make it as it was pea soup thick fog and black ice on the roads. I passed a pretty bad accident involving 4 semi trailers and 2 cars. Then every 2 miles there was an other car in the ditch. I'm happy to be home.

The good news, my Cranberry Melomel won the People's Choice award for hobbyist wines in the non-grape category.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Greg, glad to hear you're back home and safe. Congratulations on the Cranberry Melomel.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah that snowblower is pretty nice. It throws snow pretty far and if you happen to hit one of those stupid little solar powered lights burried in the snow it shoots them ever further...lol


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck with the storm Greg, hopefully you don't lose power.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2013)

Well the snow wrecked our company truck. The dumbarses never cleared the snow off until yesterday and caved in the entire roof about 3' ripping out the rivets and everything. We have another small storm coming tonight and possibly another huge one this weekend again. I honestly don't think I can do this again. My back is so freaking sore I had to have my wife zip up my shoes this morning. Replaced the belts on the dnowblower last night after work and went to bed around 7.


----------



## Arne (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel for you Wade. I know about the sore back thing. Keep your chin up, spring is gonna get here eventually. Arne.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2013)

Wade,
I can relate to a sore back, I've had chronic back pain since 2000, I had back surgery in 2001, when they still opened ya up like a melon and cut through all of the muscles, talk about pain...>WHEEEEEEW!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 13, 2013)

I spent 5 hours cleaning snow off my roof on Monday. Went out to my winery this morning to check things out and clear the drive. Got some pretty big drifts and couldn't get down the drive. My snowblower (on a lawn tractor) just sat there and spun its wheels. Gotta get some chains so I can clean things out this weekend.

And another 2-5 inches coming tonight. *sigh*


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2013)

For those of you who have never seen this, this is my next toy for winter use.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81y9XSQ9Ru0&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2013)

Wade I could use that where I live. I seriously considered getting one with tracks but the problem with them is you can't move them around unless the snowblower is on. So moving it around in the shed or garage is a pita.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, I can see that being a problem for sure. I couldnt tell you how much stuff gets shifted as the seasons turn!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 14, 2013)

That is what I would call an "nuclear hand grenade."


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 14, 2013)

Somebody has way to much time and $$$$ on their hands!


----------



## Scott (Feb 14, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I spent 5 hours cleaning snow off my roof on Monday. Went out to my winery this morning to check things out and clear the drive. Got some pretty big drifts and couldn't get down the drive. My snowblower (on a lawn tractor) just sat there and spun its wheels. Gotta get some chains so I can clean things out this weekend.
> 
> And another 2-5 inches coming tonight. *sigh*


 





Yes chains and wheel weights make a world of difference. Good luck


----------



## GreginND (Feb 14, 2013)

I went out this evening and a very nice neighbor had brought his large tractor and blower out to clean me out. MUCH APPRECIATED. I did throw chains on my lawn tractor and went to town to clean it up a bit. It worked much better. But I still need to add some weight. Fortunately I have some tractor weights laying around.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's our blizzard out in AZ lol. Me being from Ohio, I laugh at how everyone here freaks out over a couple inches of snow lol.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice! How many days were the schools closed?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 20, 2013)

They sent a message that all schools would be closed last night! It didn't start snowing till noon! Haha


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Where's your snowman?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha, I ran to the store. Best time to go, everyone else is at home. It's already done & starting to melt away


----------



## grapeman (Feb 20, 2013)

So where are the couple inches of snow in those pictures????????? LOL


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's already melting. I didn't measure it, I was just guessing haha


----------



## novalou (Feb 20, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> Here's our blizzard out in AZ lol. Me being from Ohio, I laugh at how everyone here freaks out over a couple inches of snow lol.



People in Ohio do freak out in a couple of inches.... They forget how to drive in it between melts.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2013)

I think they shut down the state in the Carolina's also over a few inches.


----------



## Julie (Feb 20, 2013)

Wade E said:


> I think they shut down the state in the Carolina's also over a few inches.



Yes they do. Lol, my step son lives in South Carolina, we are down there a few years back and they get bout 1/2 inch of snow. This doesn't stop us for going out and to this day we still laugh at the "salt truck" we came upon........a pick up truck with a guy in the back hand shoveling salt onto the street!!!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Feb 20, 2013)

I live on the east coast of North Carolina, originally from Minnesota. When it snows here like it did a few days ago I stay home. Not because I can't drive in snow I just don't want to be around the people that don't know how to. Nothing closed around us though. Big fat flakes that were really pretty.


----------



## Julie (Feb 20, 2013)

My step son lives in tega cay, sc and he sent pic from this weekend, everything was covered in snow and yes they don't know how to drive in the snow.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2013)

I remember Jobe who was on here for awhile but I really befriended him on FVW's forum and he said they were shut down the state for like 3 or 4 days when they got like 3" and I was laughing my arse off.


----------



## dcteague (Feb 21, 2013)

Hell, I live in New England and most people from here can't drive in the snow either - or rain for that matter. The only positive to living up north is that at least most people seem to understand that the left hand lane isn't for traveling.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 23, 2013)

Here we go again.....


> *A Winter Weather Advisory For Snow And Freezing Rain, Which Is In Effect From 6 PM This Evening To 7 AM EST Sunday.*


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

Chin up, Tom! Spring is coming! 

We got just a glaze of ice from the current round of winter madness. It melted off yesterday.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 23, 2013)

Hell, I really don't get that upset about it, I just worry about my kids driving back and forth to work with the other knuckleheads on the road that forget how to drive as soon as they see snow.
Spring is a very very busy time for me, it is when my business starts to take off like a rocket, I am ready for it!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 23, 2013)

Go get em Rocket Man! Errrhhh Pumpkinman!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 23, 2013)

ah hell Rich...now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head....LMAO!!!!!


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

We shut down Georgia because of the northerners who think they can drive on ice, but very fun to watch


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2013)

Hahaha, true dat!!!!! Thank goodnes we are just getting rain. Hopefully it melts off all this white crap on the ground so Spring can get here!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like another 8-12" here!


----------



## GreginND (Mar 8, 2013)

We're starting to melt! And I'm in North freakin Dakota.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 8, 2013)

The 7+ inches that fell here Wednesday are almost completely gone. Temps in the 60's this weekend. Looks like this last storm was winter's last gasp!


----------

